# Hymer water pressure



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all

Got new/old M/H,gone back to an A class Hymer only think i have a problem.

The seems very little water pressure at any of the taps,noticably the shower/bathroom,cetainly not enough to shower with,anybody had this problem and solved it????

Also when flushing toilet water does not go around bowl?,ideas anybody


Regards
Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Airlock, leak or pump.

If you can get at the pump, disconnect the outlet and see the force of the water at that point, you know whether the last or the first two.

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I had to replace the pump on my Hymer, it was a year old and failed when I was in france.

It cost £35 and is a simple job to do.

I think in my case it was although I drained the tanks and pipes there may have been some water left in the pump which froze over winter  It think this knackered it cause it wasn't the same after that winter and gradually got worse.

Karl


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a similar problem with my Hymer 485. The shower and taps are fine but the water doesn't flush around the bowl of the toilet. Intermittently however it works OK. I replaced the pump but still have the same problem. Ther eisn't a leek - so I am bit foxed. Yours sounds like a pump problem as it affects all the water emmiiting bits. i.e. the pressure to everything is low. If you manage to fix it I would be interested to learn how . Good luck David


----------



## umcorps (Sep 10, 2005)

Bumping this one after trawling this forum for help with a similar problem in our B514. 

We seemed to have permanent air locks on the hot and cold supply in both bathroom and kitchen. Every time I bled the air out of the system it would reappear. Flow rates at the taps were low most of the time too. After reading around I was resigned to getting a new pump.

By chance, one evening just before bedding down, we'd hit that point where the low fresh water level alert had just started to flash. The next morning, it wasn't flashing. And we were airlocked again.

A quick phone call to Hymer UK parts resulted in a little non-return valve and two jubilee clips arriving the next day. Installation took 2 minutes, just spliced it into the cold water feed pipe just after it leaves the underfloor tank and that was that. Problem solved. Total cost, eight quid.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Hymer*

Hymer pump, is it fixed or in tank/ if its fixed it could be the small filter in the pump . make sure you put all the bits back correctly ., you sould be able to get diagram from sureflow on net.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

kbsserv said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got new/old M/H,gone back to an A class Hymer only think i have a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Karl,

I would suggest changing the pump. Hymer are prone to pump failure and I always carried a spare.

What have you got now?

Steve


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Just out of curiosity do Hymers have special pumps? I would have expected them to use a standard type and so have the general failure rate.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

safariboy said:


> Just out of curiosity do Hymers have special pumps? I would have expected them to use a standard type and so have the general failure rate.


As far as I know they have a non-return valve in them. I suppose as long as the new pump is the same pressure and has a NRV then it would work.

Am I wrong?

Steve


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi karl,
first off i would remove the end of the tap where the small holes are to give a spray as these become blocked with limescale. in the last 'van and this one i had to do it, once removed soak in vinegar and then clean out with nailbrush. you may find it makes a big difference. once the ends are off the amount of water may also tell you if there is another problem

simon


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

not sure if this is the same problem but we took delivery of our used hymer last week and noticed poor water pressure in the shower. We then found a slight (though increasing) leak in the floor space. It was quickly diagnosed over the phone by one of Hymer UKs engineers as a faulty pressure valve in the supply line, apparently the loss of, or intemittent, pressure is a classic symptom. It is a simple job to replace the valve, couple of clips and 10 minutes. As we had only had the van a couple of days Hymer UK insisted on sending a driver up on the train to take the van back to their workshop and fix it (there are a couple of other very small niggles but we live 300 miles from their workshop). How about that for customer service
Chris


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Wondering if this is ok. I noticed poor water pressure even though everyting seems to work ok. What I found was the plastic connections at the pump were leaking. So I put two hose clamps on them and now the pressure is greater. I'm wondering if there is any problem here. Are the connections designed to pop off if the line is plugged for example.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Our pump works O.K. for a bit, then starts to 'scream' and the water pressure drops.

Can't decide if the pump is knackered or if the noise is 'cavitatiing' within the pump because the input is blocked.

The pump seems to be in the tank - at least it is below a round screw top under the floor on top of the tanks.

Sill under (used) warranty so going back soon to be fixed.

Hymer B Klasse 544 '02 plate.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Our year 2000 644 had a similar problem. The pressure was low and when I looked inside the tank the water was churning around. Still under warranty also but I just put hose clamps on the two ends of plastic tube that seemed to be coming lose and the problem was resolved saving two trips to the dealer an hour away.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I had a leak which now repaired gives great pressure. It was in the plastic release valve


----------



## GTI-PIP (Jul 1, 2007)

Check pump and one way valve.

Unscrew large ring on top of tank ( located under hatch in floor )

Pipework and pump will be connected to lid of tank, lift out unscrew knurled ring to release pump.
submerge pump open tap check pressure if ok check one way valve which is in the connecting pipe of the knurled ring that you have just undone.

These can block partly with dirt etc. :!: :!: :!: 

Good Luck

Cliff


----------



## penny (Jun 4, 2005)

*pumps*

we replaced our water pump with one to give better pressure great; then all the joints started leaking. Have replaced with a less powerful one now, so beware increasing pressure is not such a good plan.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My pump was "screeching" too & I've just fitted a replacement [the 12litre model - although on reflection I wish I'd got the 18litre model
http://www.caravanspares2repairs.co.uk/reich-pumps-68-c.asp


----------

